# Larry Hall Vintage Lawn Tractor Auction



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You gotta love the inter-web..... Here's the latest bidding on that Larry Hall collection auction I posted last week. The auction closes on the 15th. The thing that gets me is where are these knuckleheads, with that kind of throw away money, when I'm trying to sell stuff

I learned a long time ago that with on-line auctions, it's one thing to see a ridiculous bid, and it's a whole other story with them actually going through with the purchase. What are they going to do if you don't pay, come take away your keyboard?

I set up and ran the on-line auction that sold all of the City of Atlanta's surplus equipment. Dump trucks, cop cars, motorcycles.... You name it, I sold it. Knuckleheads bidding $1,500 on a worn out 2002 Ford Taurus that were in New Jersey, or California, at 3:00AM their time. Knew damn well it was some troll either high, or drunk, and they weren't going to pay, but City rules forced me to let it run it's course, and relist it. Finally got through to the idiots down town and they let me reject the obviously bogus bids.


----------

